# Best Diet tips in peri menopause



## MarmiteC (Jun 28, 2021)

I've always been someone who struggles with weight sadly. I'm short and generally know my base metabolic rate is low, and so to avoid gaining weight in reality I can't have the same varied diet many others do, or I should have minute portions of it in order to ensure calorific balance, and then I'm left hungry.

I've never been highly active which adds to it, that 'buzz' people get from exercising has always eluded me. I'm asthmatic, I just feel ill after, even with inhaler use, so I never stick to it.

In the past, I've been able to manage my weight (to a point) with diet which allows one cheat meal a week. Unfortunately this also means I yo-yo a bit. I'm now in peri menopause and find that isn't working as well as it has previously. I always get motivated when I start to see the results, but it's so much slower now.

What's your best tips for a diet that leaves you satiated but helps shift the lb's even when your hormones are going haywire?


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I’m post menopausal, and I eat mostly simple, fresh and clean.

Alcohol and sodas are rare, as are breads.

An example of dinner is a small portion of pan fried chicken (in olive oil), streamed veg, and a baked potato. And water.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

And I just wanted to add - balance in all things.

The other morning, I went to Krispy Kreme and got a couple of my favorite donuts, and I enjoyed every bite. 😌💕


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

MarmiteC said:


> What's your best tips for a diet that leaves you satiated but helps shift the lb's even when your hormones are going haywire?


High protein, high fiber & lots of water. Stop drinking your calories (soda, juice, alcohol etc) Also eat 5 small meals rather than the standard 3.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

The best weight loss/diet tip thing I have ever come across: The Best Fat Loss Article on the Motherlovin' Internet (Child-Friendly Version) | Physiqonomics 

The non-child friendly version is funnier, but I cannot like it here as it has a bad word in it.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

I don't know where I am hormonally (I'm almost 52 with a VERY regular cycle), but I'm also short (only 5ft tall), and I love food and eat anything I want...but I don't eat tons of it. I don't have a huge appetite. I LOVE chocolate (especially very dark chocolate!!), so I eat a small handful of chocolate chips here and there (like, once or twice a day maybe?) And I love water, I drink it all day long.

I will also eat donuts or other desserts sometimes, when I want to, but I'll only ever eat 1/2 or less -- I don't like to get FULL on junk food, I like to enjoy a taste or two of it, that's what satisfies me.

I tend to limit my carbs, but that's only because they make me feel tired if I eat too much. I do eat raw fruit every day for breakfast, because it's so yummy and makes me feel good!

The important thing for me as a former anorexic (in my teens), is that I never feel like I'm restricting myself because there is something WRONG with ME. And I think that's a healthy mentality for most people. I make choices about what to eat based on how my body responds to the food I put in my body, and how I want to feel. I want to have energy and feel healthy and good (NOT "thin"). If you look at restricting your eating based on punishing yourself for being fat, or making poor food choices, you are going to feel BAD and it's going to limit your success.

Also, as far as exercising, I have to recommend YOGA. There are all types - from gentle to crushing!! I'm sure you could find something that would be easy for you if you checked YouTube! The important thing is to stretch and move your body every day, even just a little bit, because it keeps you feeling young and strong!!!

What you want to do is take care of your body, because you want to enjoy your life and feel good, whatever that means to YOU!!


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

My 50yo wife always has maintained an amazing figure even after many children and it’s based on: low carb, low bread/gluten, and some intermittent fasting or meal skipping when needed. Bread products seem to cause bloating/stomach upset so she’s one of those people that eats a hamburger with no bun and a sandwich with no bread. She was fighting 7 lbs recently and went down to one meal a day for a few days a week and it seemed like the 7lbs was gone in two weeks.


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah, really I think there's no magic to it. I've weighed the same since high school. 42 now so not perimenopausal yet, but I probably average 1600 calories a day. I have ADHD so I skip meals frequently because it doesn't occur to me to eat. You'd think this basic requirement of being alive would not be so forgettable, but nope!! I think to some extent my body has adapted to it after all these years. I'm sure there are all kinds of hacks you can try to get more calories with less weight gain .. I know I read that fiber and protein take more energy to digest and only 70% of those calories are left after you subtract the digestive work. Versus like 98% available for pure sugar.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

northernlights said:


> but I probably average 1600 calories a day.


I probably spill that much trying to eat my dinner 🤣


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Tasorundo said:


> The best weight loss/diet tip thing I have ever come across: The Best Fat Loss Article on the Motherlovin' Internet (Child-Friendly Version) | Physiqonomics


I liked it when he said coffee was "Jesus in a cup", but cursed him when he described 500 calories as a large meal. That's a "snack".

I think he's right though that consistent eating times helps a lot.


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

Laurentium said:


> I liked it when he said coffee was "Jesus in a cup"


no joke, 50% of my meals are coffee


----------



## MarmiteC (Jun 28, 2021)

I've tried 5:2 in the past but failed because on fasting days I'd be up all night peeing, then make extra bad choices the next day. Slimming world worked for me several times, but even that's stopped helping :-(. 

I'm the type of person that doesn't eat breakfast, so then I'm ravenous by lunch, and prefer a smaller dinner, but then I want to snack after that also! lol I do have a sweet tooth which doesn't help. More protein and fiber and less carbs is sounding like a good option to try. Anyone know of any good quick and easy recipe books for this please? I live alone and don't enjoy cooking for one, and also get fed up of a freezer full of leftovers... that's probably not helping right now! lol


----------



## NicoleT (Jun 4, 2010)

MarmiteC said:


> I've always been someone who struggles with weight sadly. I'm short and generally know my base metabolic rate is low, and so to avoid gaining weight in reality I can't have the same varied diet many others do, or I should have minute portions of it in order to ensure calorific balance, and then I'm left hungry.
> 
> I've never been highly active which adds to it, that 'buzz' people get from exercising has always eluded me. I'm asthmatic, I just feel ill after, even with inhaler use, so I never stick to it.
> 
> ...


Have you tried Whole Food Plant Based yet? I know the general publics obsession with meat fish and dairy but I dont miss them at all (and if you need a kick up the arse to get going and stay gone watch a documentary Dominion). Seriously, if you watch the processed stuff (like bread) and high fat stuff (like 2 avos a day) you can eat what you like and you should lose weight and the sense of well being is great.


----------

